# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Warning for the buyers that are dealing with Ricky Donnelly/Ricky Watson

## Watcher

*This is a heads up for anyone dealing with Ricky Donnelly/Ricky Watson. He changed his tactic of dealing with his buyers. And they have to pay him first before getting the product (poe orbs)

He already scammed one person that he have no intention of paying him back and he is using the excuse that they harassed him. There was no harassing done to him he is just being a pathetic thief. And i talked with few more guys he supplies poe orbs and seems he has to pay a few more people and they are waiting on the money.

Here some info about him so you know who to avoid:

Name: Ricky L. Watson / Ricky Donnelly
Facebook: www.facebook.com/rickyw1991 (He took it down after having a chat with. He thinks by hiding that things will pass and he can continue stealing money from people)
Emails used for transactions and active on: [email protected] & [email protected]
Skype: rickyleighwatson1
Account name that he is active on forums: ricky10601
Other payment methods : Bank transfer 
MR R L WATSON
54-10-03 (sort code)
89680200 (account number)
Real name : Ricky L. W. 
Paypal Name: Ricky D ,
Other payment methods : Bank transfer 

If anyone in the trade section know who his supplier is or got more information feel free to pm me about it.*

----------


## 2buymore

Yeah, this guy is just terrible and pathetic !
He will be nice to you when he still thinks you are usefull, and to earn your trust. 
He will scam the hell off you when you finally fall for it , and without even admitting scamed you, he will find excuses to stall you and finally accuse you for threatening when you lose your patience.
He will act so cool like it's non of his business , or he doesn't care about the money cuz he has 100k $ in his bank .
He will tell you he supplies many buyers and almost "control" the market , in fact he's just this little person who controlled by his mysterious "supplier" who's pretty much a thief inside the POE company .

want more proof ? 
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...cammer-oc.html

and thank you Watcher , for clearing this up again .

----------


## TheNationGaming

The whole harassing/threatening excuse is bullshit, you shouldn't be allowed to take someones money because of that reason

even at that his excuses are lame and he should have provided the product as soon as it was cleared, and he never did

i recommend making a police report on this guy

----------


## Watcher

*This person had it planned to scam people and i am receiving more complaints about him now that i digged in on the network. And i will be coming after the guy that is supplying i bet he likes to have my attention. I got a private detective on the case to give me his personal info once he found him as he is hiding on a new address. And i will post it in this thread for shaming.*

----------


## The Jackals returned

We want to thank Watcher for letting us join in on investigation in uncovering the scammer Ricky L Watson. 

We did a lot of digging on his history.and we have found Ricky Leigh Watson scamming people back in 2009/2011/2012 for small ammounts when he was a small fish.
Here some reports about him scamming people that we are allowed to show you

Selling 30 + 90 day Upgrades - Sythe.Org Forums
ban i ricky i - Sythe.Org Forums

And there are more current reports that he is still stealing from people. We were able to uncover his network of people he supplies but we are not going to post the names in here as we want to keep them out of this like Watcher told us. It's just a shame that because he is making them nice offers that they still keep dealing with him. Even though they all are updated by Watcher that they are still dealing with a very well known thief. 

Our investigation is not going to end here we are now getting more people involved on the case. And we will be working with path of exile to run an ingame investigation about person that is supplying him as we got leads that it's someone inside the poe team. To remove him from the game as he is controlling the poe market at the moment. And somebody being this reckless and dealing with a thief should not have a business.

What we can post now is information about Ricky Leigh Watson his new location. Ricky Leigh Watson is at the moment hiding at this location as we had surveillance at the location to confirm where he is:

90 Park Street
Wombwell
Barnsley
S73 0HS

Thread will keep getting updated about about this scammer. And the information about the supplier will show up soon when we are done. The money that is stolen from 2buymore will be returned and there is nothing he can do about it. As we got a lot of tricks up our sleeves.


Team Jackals

----------


## Spitfireqt

He's not hidden in China, he's relatively easy to get a hold of, you know where he lives, his face and adress... just do it, or pay a jipsy.

----------


## ***pj***

Hi
I can take you to ricky donelly right now ... i have his location 100% accurate





> We want to thank Watcher for letting us join in on investigation in uncovering the scammer Ricky L Watson. 
> 
> We did a lot of digging on his history.and we have found Ricky Leigh Watson scamming people back in 2009/2011/2012 for small ammounts when he was a small fish.
> Here some reports about him scamming people that we are allowed to show you
> 
> Selling 30 + 90 day Upgrades - Sythe.Org Forums
> ban i ricky i - Sythe.Org Forums
> 
> And there are more current reports that he is still stealing from people. We were able to uncover his network of people he supplies but we are not going to post the names in here as we want to keep them out of this like Watcher told us. It's just a shame that because he is making them nice offers that they still keep dealing with him. Even though they all are updated by Watcher that they are still dealing with a very well known thief. 
> ...

----------


## ricky watson scammer

He still is the same shit. His profile in poe forum https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...POE/characters. Skype onestopshoppoe. Location Bradford England. Photo - see my avatar. This caricature is Ricky Leigh Watson.

----------


## ricky watson scammer

He have new skype: onestopshoppoe . Ip adrress: 77.97.185.127 . Info about IP- link . Profile in POE LINK He keep scam ppls.

----------

